
Ask HN: Would you like to read “Perspectives on Projective Geometry” with me? - jqgatsby
I became very obsessed with hyperbolic geometry and from there, projective geometry, and finally complex projective geometry (&amp; Cayley Klein geometry).<p>I&#x27;ve bought dozens of books on the subject, but one in particular has been working for me: &quot;Perspectives on Projective Geometry: A Guided Tour Through Real and Complex Geometry&quot;
by Jürgen Richter-Gebert. In my opinion, it&#x27;s an exceptionally clear book and it should be accessible to anyone with a basic understanding of high school trigonometry and high school algebra,  and basic linear algebra (no calculus seems to be required). It would also be helpful to know what a complex number is and why they are useful.<p>I&#x27;m trying to read it cover to cover, and I was wondering if anyone would be interested in reading it along with me and doing a weekly video call to discuss.<p>pdf: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www-m10.ma.tum.de&#x2F;foswiki&#x2F;pub&#x2F;Lehre&#x2F;WS0910&#x2F;ProjektiveGeometrieWS0910&#x2F;GeomBook.pdf<p>Hard copy: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.amazon.com&#x2F;gp&#x2F;product&#x2F;B00DGERAQY&#x2F;<p>If you&#x27;re interested, please maybe add a comment saying what interests you about this subject. My email address is in my profile as well.
======
hackdroid
Hey man, I am interested in doing this. Can't see your email in profile.

~~~
jqgatsby
sorry, fixed that! Here it is here as well: johnafries

(At gmail)

~~~
hackdroid
mailed you

